# affordable duct and fittings



## aolus (Feb 22, 2012)

<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Hello, My name is Rod Stiltner and I represent Aolus Fabrication/Manufacturing. I would like to discuss with you briefly the possibility of your company and ours doing business in the near future. First I would like to begin by giving you some background information on Aolus Fabrication. We are a small 10,000 square foot factory established in March of 2008.We are located at 836 ST. RT. 279 Oak Hill , Ohio. We supply contractors and wholesale stores in 6 counties in southern Ohio, several counties in northern Kentucky, and also West Virginia. Starting this company was a result of ex installers tired of the same old overpriced and poor quality sheet metal duct and fittings, not to mention the wait time on custom fittings and some standard parts. Our objective is to cut costs of factory pricing, increase the quality of every job sold, and eliminate the long wait time for custom orders. Smacna standards are strictly followed in residential and commercial applications. Below is a list of advantages of you shopping with us opposed to shopping with other factories or building your own duct or fittings at your own shop for that matter. Since our studies have shown that it is more cost effective for aolus to build your project than the cost of material and labor paid at your own shop, it only makes perfect sense.<BR><BR>1.FACTORY DIRECT...We are a licensed factory which means we do not charge sales tax and means you decide when to give your money to the government.<BR><BR>2.SHIPPING...We pack and ship our parts to your office, store, or directly to your jobsite for FREE as long as your order is at or exceeds 500.00 or .38 a mile if its under. Imagine not having to load the trucks in the a.m. for the days job, or needing fittings and not having to run back to the shop to make them! We are just a phone call away.<BR><BR>3.QUALITY...Our quality is unsurpassed, uncontested, and unmatched by anyone.When you purchase Aolus products, you will KNOW you are installing real quality parts and not 30 gauge aluminium foil. We refuse to sacrifice our quality by using lighter gage material to build our parts .In return you get the same low price and a quality part.<BR><BR>4.PRICING...Our pricing is based on time spent on manufacturing parts and the exact cost of material, not how much will they pay?<BR><BR>5.ORDER WAIT TIME...All of our orders are processed in the order they are received and in normal ordering circumstances are shipped within a 24 hour window.<BR><BR>6. PEACE OF MIND...You as a company will have the peace of mind knowing that you have a fully competent sheet metal shop at your disposal <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></SPAN></P>
<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">7.OVERHEAD...We have dedicated a portion of our shop to serve as your storage building with over 2,000 of your sheet metal duct and fittings ready to purchase and any custom fitting can be processed in just a short amount of time. <o></o></SPAN></P>
<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">So in closing, if any of this appeals to you and we are confident it will, feel free to contact me anytime via phone , fax , or email for more details. <o></o></SPAN></P>
<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">THE AOLUS TEAM! <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><o></o></SPAN></P>
<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-ansi-language: EN" lang=EN><o><FONT size=3 face=Calibri> </FONT></o></SPAN></P>
<P></P>


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Rod! Welcome to the HVACsite forums. Can you edit the post? It's a bit of a mess. HTML codes aren't really the thing in forums.


----------



## ChrisRich (Mar 7, 2012)

haleymcadams1 said:


> Hi Rod! Welcome to the HVACsite forums. Can you edit the post? It's a bit of a mess. HTML codes aren't really the thing in forums.


Wow...I gave up trying to read that pretty quickly.

HVAC Calgary ~ cause its so cold.


----------



## Dori79 (Apr 10, 2012)

aolus said:


> <P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Hello, My name is Rod Stiltner and I represent Aolus Fabrication/Manufacturing. I would like to discuss with you briefly the possibility of your company and ours doing business in the near future. First I would like to begin by giving you some background information on Aolus Fabrication. We are a small 10,000 square foot factory established in March of 2008.We are located at 836 ST. RT. 279 Oak Hill , Ohio. We supply contractors and wholesale stores in 6 counties in southern Ohio, several counties in northern Kentucky, and also West Virginia. Starting this company was a result of ex installers tired of the same old overpriced and poor quality sheet metal duct and fittings, not to mention the wait time on custom fittings and some standard parts. Our objective is to cut costs of factory pricing, increase the quality of every job sold, and eliminate the long wait time for custom orders. Smacna standards are strictly followed in residential and commercial applications. Below is a list of advantages of you shopping with us opposed to shopping with other factories or building your own duct or fittings at your own shop for that matter. Since our studies have shown that it is more cost effective for aolus to build your project than the cost of material and labor paid at your own shop, it only makes perfect sense.<BR><BR>1.FACTORY DIRECT...We are a licensed factory which means we do not charge sales tax and means you decide when to give your money to the government.<BR><BR>2.SHIPPING...We pack and ship our parts to your office, store, or directly to your jobsite for FREE as long as your order is at or exceeds 500.00 or .38 a mile if its under. Imagine not having to load the trucks in the a.m. for the days job, or needing fittings and not having to run back to the shop to make them! We are just a phone call away.<BR><BR>3.QUALITY...Our quality is unsurpassed, uncontested, and unmatched by anyone.When you purchase Aolus products, you will KNOW you are installing real quality parts and not 30 gauge aluminium foil. We refuse to sacrifice our quality by using lighter gage material to build our parts .In return you get the same low price and a quality part.<BR><BR>4.PRICING...Our pricing is based on time spent on manufacturing parts and the exact cost of material, not how much will they pay?<BR><BR>5.ORDER WAIT TIME...All of our orders are processed in the order they are received and in normal ordering circumstances are shipped within a 24 hour window.<BR><BR>6. PEACE OF MIND...You as a company will have the peace of mind knowing that you have a fully competent sheet metal shop at your disposal <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></SPAN></P>
> <P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">7.OVERHEAD...We have dedicated a portion of our shop to serve as your storage building with over 2,000 of your sheet metal duct and fittings ready to purchase and any custom fitting can be processed in just a short amount of time. <o></o></SPAN></P>
> <P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">So in closing, if any of this appeals to you and we are confident it will, feel free to contact me anytime via phone , fax , or email for more details. <o></o></SPAN></P>
> <P style="LINE-HEIGHT: normal; MARGIN: 5pt 0in; TEXT-AUTOSPACE: ; mso-pagination: none; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt">THE AOLUS TEAM! <BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><o></o></SPAN></P>
> ...


Who's in the what now??? I think I saw the name Aolus...do they do Calgary air conditioning?


----------

